
People Force-Quit and It’s OK - mattiemass
https://medium.com/@mattmass/people-force-quit-and-its-ok-256ac0c2a3ff
======
chmaynard
I was put off by the arrogant, condescending tone of the Daring Fireball
article. Thanks to Matt for giving us a more balanced, sensible point of view.
The Force-quit feature is sometimes indispensable. In an earlier version of
iOS, for example, I often had to force-quit the Maps app because the "End
Navigation" button would not respond to a tap after I had reached my
destination.

~~~
mattiemass
That's very kind of you - thank you. Of course, people just get frustrated
when they see someone doing something they think is silly. In this case, I do
think there is interesting technical and psychological aspects worth thinking
about. Really glad you liked it.

